
Schools Are Deploying Digital Surveillance Systems - edtechstrats
https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/30/schools-are-deploying-massive-digital-surveillance-systems.html
======
edtechstrats
Related: "Florida Plan for a Huge Database to Stop School Shootings Hits
Delays, Legal Questions"
[https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/30/florida-
plan-f...](https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/05/30/florida-plan-for-a-
huge-database-to.html)

